# 3/4 inch pine, what roundover bit?



## Karter (Feb 2, 2006)

I am unsure as to what size of a roundover bit to use to give it a rounded finished edge. Am I correct in thinking a 3/4" roundover will give it a full radius edge? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

What I am not understanding is how are the roundover bits measured. I would like half to three quarters the thickness of the pine rounded over.

Thanks in advance,
Karter


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

To do half the thickness rounded, you'd use a 3/8" bit - for three quarters of the thickness rounded you'd use a 1/2" bit if I'm understanding your question correctly - I'm assuming you want one flush edge. The roundover bits are measured by their roundover radius. So yes, a 3/4" roundover bit would round the whole edge of 3/4" thick stock into a quarter circle shape.


----------



## Karter (Feb 2, 2006)

Gilbear said:


> To do half the thickness rounded, you'd use a 3/8" bit - for three quarters of the thickness rounded you'd use a 1/2" bit if I'm understanding your question correctly - I'm assuming you want one flush edge. The roundover bits are measured by their roundover radius. So yes, a 3/4" roundover bit would round the whole edge of 3/4" thick stock into a quarter circle shape.


Thanks for the info, that is exactly what I was looking for. I do want a flush edge. I will use the 1/2" bit. Thanks again.


----------



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

This is exactly the answer I was looking for to my thread . You said it clearly and precsicely . Thank you.


----------



## glamgirrl (Feb 20, 2011)

*So, to make quarter round molding...?*

So, if I understand this right, this is how I would mill quarter round molding? I'm new here too, and I'm trying to make my own quarter round from 3/4" thick bords. If I use a 3/4" roundover bit on the edges, then run it through the table saw at about 3/4", does that sound right?
Thanks!
Cheryl


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chery

You would use a 1/2" Radius bit the norm for 3/4" thick stock.

see listing below what the round over bits will do... *MLCS Round Over Router Bits and Sets*



http://cgi.ebay.com/1pc-1-2-SH-5-8-Radius-Round-Over-Beading-Router-Bit-/140504400103?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20b6b700e7





http://cgi.ebay.com/2-pc-1-2-SH-3-4-Radius-Drop-Leaf-Table-Router-Bit-Set-/130481260167?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e614a0687





http://cgi.ebay.com/1pc-1-2-SH-1-Radius-Round-Over-Beading-Router-Bit-/140508893810?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20b6fb9272



Than once you put the profile on the stock rip off what you need.

=====

======



glamgirrl said:


> So, if I understand this right, this is how I would mill quarter round molding? I'm new here too, and I'm trying to make my own quarter round from 3/4" thick bords. If I use a 3/4" roundover bit on the edges, then run it through the table saw at about 3/4", does that sound right?
> Thanks!
> Cheryl


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

If you use a 3/4" roundover bit on 3/4" stock, that will give the same profile as the 3/4" quarter round in Home Depot. You would have to use the fence on a table, though, as the bearing on a 3/4" roundover would not engage the edge of the stock. Using the ½" bit gives you a nice roundover and allows the bit to engage the stock, if you don't have a table.

I prefer to use wider baseboards and chuck the quarter-round entirely.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

glamgirrl said:


> So, if I understand this right, this is how I would mill quarter round molding? I'm new here too, and I'm trying to make my own quarter round from 3/4" thick bords. If I use a 3/4" roundover bit on the edges, then run it through the table saw at about 3/4", does that sound right?
> Thanks!
> Cheryl


It depends on the actual profile you want. For a true circular profile, the radius of the bit should equal the thickness of the stock. If you want a bit of flatness on the side, a smaller radius would work.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Cheryl

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## glamgirrl (Feb 20, 2011)

*Thanks fellas!*

I think I'll try both the 1/2" & 3/4" and see which I like better- I'm using a router table for sure- I don't think I'm good enough to try freehand on this! LOL

I've got large baseboards too, but I need quarter round in some rooms to hide the gap from the new flooring I installed. Old house, unique baseboards..wasn't about to try & remove them in one piece, so I just left them on. 

I did make my own wide baseboards with the router for the new pine plank porch floor- that worked out well, so I though I'd try quarter round.
Thanks for the advice!

Cheryl


----------

